# Pomp pic from P'cola beach



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a Pomp my partner caught today. I would love to take credit for it but I didn't catch jack today. By the way, it was 18in/5.4lbs


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

5lbs??


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Affirmative. Digital scale


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish... he's all of 3.5 - 4lbs...

hell... it doesn't matter how much he weighs, they all taste the same!

:hungry !!!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

nice asphault and cooler too.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck I wouldn't know how they taste. I actually don't eat fish. However I will at least eat a piece of whatever I catch and keep. I got in it for the sport back in March but my wife loves eating it. Anyway, wasn't my scale. It was the guy who caught it scale. Maybe he has it miscalibrated for great stories.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a chunky one!

A finefish anytime, especially mid January.

Here's a closer look...


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

nice catch!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Now Todd, what exactly are you tryin to say?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Pomp.:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pomp, I have never caught one. Still learning the surf fishing thing.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well done! :bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pomp, Jign' you need to come along the next time we head out. I'm sure I'll be going this weekend.


----------

